# Dadant DOES NOTsell Medium small cell wire crimped



## Randy Bagrowski (Jan 29, 2002)

I talked to 2 Dadant Branches and their main office. They do not sell the small cell wire crimped foundation in Medium size!! I think the confusion comes from the fact that they call "DEEP" foundation..."medium" and they call "MEDIUM" foundation..."super size"

The stuff they list in their catalogue as "medium" is indeed, 8 1/2 tall!

Bummer, I guess I'll have to dust off that spool of wire!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I am getting mixed versions. Some people have said Dadant required them to order a minimum of 50 sheets to get medium depth wired. Some said Dadant was going to make a run of it when they had enough orders for it. Some said they got theirs already.

It's true that "medium brood" is (and indeed always has been) a thickness, not a depth.


----------



## LaRae (Apr 29, 2005)

Who did you talk to Randy? I have an email from Don at Dadant saying they carry both med and deep super pre-wired SC....also in another thread a Diane (I think that's her name) said they made an error and left it off the website...she had already ordered the medium from them and she posted this as the order #

F353503sc


LaRae


----------



## Randy Bagrowski (Jan 29, 2002)

I didn't get their names but I called the Virginia office, the New York office the the main office in Sioux City, IA. All three said they only carried the "medium" which is 8 1/2 tall.

If anyone has actually received an order from them and has 6 1/2 inch small cell crimped wire foundation IN THEIR HANDS... I'd sure like to know

About a month ago I talked to a guy named Troy at Dadant, I think their main office and he said they did have both.

I'll give them a call again today and see if I can talk to someone that knows what's really going on!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

The main office is in Hamilton IL.


----------



## LaRae (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Randy,

Maybe this will help? This is a clip from the email Don sent to me (along with his number)...note the whole exchange (several emails) we have only been talking about small cell so that's what he's referring to:

--------------------
>> LaRae,
>> The 5 5/8" crimp wired foundation is for the 6 5/8" medium supers which
>> uses
>> the 6 1/4" frames so you should be okay.
>>
>> Thanks,
>>
>> Don
>> Dadant & Sons Inc
>> 51 South 2nd St
>> Hamilton, IL 62341
>> Phone 217-847-3324

[ March 01, 2006, 07:19 AM: Message edited by: LaRae ]


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

Randy,
I get the same feedback from the Lynchburg, Va store: NO crimp wired small cell for 6 1/4" frames and NO unwired small cell for 6 1/4: frames. 

If anybody finds out (for sure) anything different, please post the dadant product number.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Small cell wired 5 5/8" depth.
F35350SC

[ March 01, 2006, 11:54 AM: Message edited by: Michael Bush ]


----------



## LaRae (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok guys here is the deal.

I just placed an order with Arlen at the IL office 888-922-1293 I explained to him the confusion...he is going to call the two offices in Iowa and VA and get them the proper info.

Dadant does sell pre-wired small cell in 4.9 and 5.1 cell size for med and deep supers.

Here are the order numbers for 50 sheets each:

F350503SC pre wired 4.9 cell size for deep supers

F353503SC pre wired 4.9 cell size for med supers


Arlen said to tell the people here they can call him at the number above if there is any confusion or questions...or to place an order. 


LaRae


----------



## Randy Bagrowski (Jan 29, 2002)

I also just placed an order with the Hamilton, IL store. The guy knew right away what I wanted, which was the 4.9 SC medium foundation!!!!
Thanks for the help, especially the order# F353503sc

Randy B.


----------



## LaRae (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome! Glad you were able to get it ordered!

I told Arlen (at IL store..probably who you talked to) it was being discussed on Beesource forums and there was alot of confusion.

It's a new product and they probably should of given it a brand new order number, something different from the regular foundation type.


LaRae


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

THANKS Michael and LaRae. I'll try an order through the Lynchburg store.


----------



## LaRae (Apr 29, 2005)

Let us know how it goes db-Land!

LaRae


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

Final report: I called the Lynchburg, Va store and they knew nothing about it. I then called Arlen at the Hamilton store and ordered 4 boxes of the 5 5/8" crimp wired small cell (they don't offer the 25 lb size). He promised to get the info and supplies to Lynchburg. Thanks everyone!


----------



## LaRae (Apr 29, 2005)

Great news db_land!

4 boxes??? How many frames you doing?

LaRae


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

4 boxes is enough for 200 frames. I need to do 400 this spring. Most of my hives have been through one regression. I'm hoping to get some fully regressed to 4.9 this spring. Whew! It sure would be nice to NOT have to treat.


----------



## LaRae (Apr 29, 2005)

ACK!!! I can't even imagine putting together 200 frames!!! I just did 40 last weekend and that was plenty!

I got my first 2 nucs last May and immedately put them on 4.9 ...they did some weird things with the sc (wax coated plastic sc) but things seem to be ok since then.

I'm planning to make 2 splits in April/May and they are going on this pre-wired sc I'm getting from Dadant. 

I think I got lucky though and got some hardy type bees (Russian and AA queens) that were mite resistant...and I'm figuring the sc helped.

They've only had one treatment for mites and that was right before I got them...and it was with the surcose (spelling?) spray. I didn't treat them going into fall/winter except with a grease patty.

So far this year they both seem like good strong hives...but I haven't opened them up yet to see what's going on inside there...but when it's above 45 there are ALOT of bees out flying...and in the top feeder.

LaRae

[ March 07, 2006, 04:13 PM: Message edited by: LaRae ]


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi LaRae,
I suggest you measure the drawn foundation - it might be at 5.1 in which case you will need another regression to 4.9 in order to get the full benefits of SC.

I just talked to Arlen again - they shipped my SC order yesterday, so hopefully I can get started on those 200 frames soon.


----------



## LaRae (Apr 29, 2005)

It might well be 5.1, I haven't measured it yet, will do that this spring....my 4.9 pre-wired arrived today! 

Now...just gotta figure out how to install the foundation <G> glad I only have 40 to figure out!


LaRae


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

How does the foundation look LaRae???? Sturdy???


----------

